# Sticky eye



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

One of my baby mice 3wks old seems to have a sticky eye - it does open but tends to keep it closed. It isn't gunky. Do i need to clean / do anything or will the mother clean / sort it??? I know human babies can be prone to it due to their tear ducts not being fully developed at first; just wondered if mice are the same??

Elsa x


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

This has never happened to me, but maybe you can try taking a warm(warm enough that it doesn't burn you) damp tissue or wash cloth and rub his eye with it. This is what my step-mom told me to do when I got a stye in my eye. Even though that is not what your mouse has, it might still help


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I had this in on of my babies at 2 and a bit weeks old. One eye would open and the other wouldnt. So I sat it on my lap and waited for it to fall asleep. Then I sat on the edge of the bath and just wiped his face down with some warm tissue. I went a bit over board and did his other eye just in case. The sensation of the wet tissue woke him and both eyes opened and he was back to normal and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to give bathing it a go later tonight. Im just scared of pressing too hard on their tiny eyes!


----------

